# Replacing windows



## silverado692 (Jul 2, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good How-To guide to replacing windows in a brick home? I have single-paned, double-hung windows that I would like to replace myself. I have a window in a screened in porch that will be my test window to see if I can actually do it. I have lots of questions and need a good resource. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

SPAM!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Jusin,

I did it only once but I did it. Cutting the first window out was like pulling your own tooth. I did like you and took one window on at a time. For me there was a Hines Lumber Co. in the area that has SEMCO windows. I consider them a quality window. You have to measure the glass size in your window. I had double hung window just like you. you measure just one pane in your window (remember glass only). That is what they are looking for at what ever store you end up at. You also want to measure the jamb width. That is the thickness of the window minus the brickmolding. The reason being that windows come in a standard thickness but AS ON MOST BRICK HOUSES the windows are about 5/8 or 3/4 inch thicker. When you order your window you would give the salesperson that demension and the window would be made up with an extension on the jamb (thus making it wider).

I hope I was of some help, rredogg


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

*Just Replace the Sashes*

I replaced my old single-pane windows with Replacement sashes and tracks from Home Depot. Its been awhile, but the measurements were easy, the price wasn't bad (about 80-100/window) and it was so easy my wife could have done it. 

The entire process is done from the inside. First you pull the small molding out (score the paint with a knife and you can reuse it), then use a crobar to pop the old tracks and sashes out. Then cut the new tracks to fit, and pop the tilt-in sashes in. Voila! It takes longer to paint...


----------

